
ASK HN: Swift Philosophy - bobnarizes
The more I develop for MacOS + iOS the more I love it, nevertheless I have the feeling I&#x27;m missing some of the ground philosophies of the Swift language. Is there any book, blog you can recommend, where those kind of concepts are written?
======
Separo
Cocoacasts is good... Not sure if that's what you mean though.

